

Brightcove discontinues App Cloud product, pivots to native video players - dmerrick
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/27/brightcove-introduces-native-video-players-for-ios-and-android-will-discontinue-html5-based-hybrid-approach/

======
senthilnayagam
so one more company has rejected HTML5 as hybrid media app

